# Where to stay in Durban/Umhlanga



## ddk1979 (28/8/17)

Calling @Rob Fisher , @Nico_gti , @MarkDBN , @Max , @Sickboy77 , @Stosta and other Durbanites.

The wife and I are hoping to visit Durban/Umhlanga in December and are looking for a nice hotel (or B&B) that offers bed and breakfast in the Durban/Umhlanga area. Somewhere close to a nice beach would be great

1. Can anyone recommend some nice possibilities?
2. Would also like any ideas of places to visit?

Thanks

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (28/8/17)

ddk1979 said:


> Calling @Rob Fisher , @Nico_gti , @MarkDBN , @Max , @Sickboy77 , @Stosta and other Durbanites.
> 
> The wife and I are hoping to visit Durban/Umhlanga in December and are looking for a nice hotel (or B&B) that offers bed and breakfast in the Durban/Umhlanga area. Somewhere close to a nice beach would be great
> 
> ...


I will be watching this thread. Me and the fam also going to durban in December.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/8/17)

Quakes said:


> I will be watching this thread. Me and the fam also going to durban in December.




We can have a nice tall, ice cold beer together while creating some clouds.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (28/8/17)

ddk1979 said:


> We can have a nice tall, ice cold beer together while creating some clouds.
> 
> .


Sounds great. We going to stay in St. Michaels, Don't know the places there but would be nice to meet some vapers there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BubiSparks (28/8/17)

Ushaka Manor. Phone Danita. I stayed there for business around 60 times in 5 years. I've stopped traveling 3 years ago but back then it was 5 Star at 3 star prices.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/8/17)

BubiSparks said:


> Ushaka Manor. Phone Danita. I stayed there for business around 60 times in 5 years. I've stopped traveling 3 years ago but back then it was 5 Star at 3 star prices.....




Thanks bud.

.


----------



## BubiSparks (28/8/17)

Link: http://www.ushakamanor.co.za/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/17)

Cabana Beach is pretty damn good and is right smack in the centre of the beach you want to be on and close to all the action. It's a timeshare setup but there are plenty of restaurants close by and is self catering.

https://www.tsogosun.com/cabana-beach-resort

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (28/8/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Cabana Beach is pretty damn good and is right smack in the centre of the beach you want to be on and close to all the action. It's a timeshare setup but there are plenty of restaurants close by and is self catering.
> 
> https://www.tsogosun.com/cabana-beach-resort


cabana beach is also my go-to. self catering and great location as Rob already stated.

if you're keen drop me a WhatsApp, I can see if we can buy over somebodies timeshare for the period you're interested in

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/8/17)

Thanks guys.
Cabana beach doesn't seem to have any rooms available.
Will keep looking. Still need to check out uShaka Manor but also waiting for other suggestions.

Also, any recommendations of places to visit would be great.

,


----------



## Jos (29/8/17)

You will be lucky if you get anything this late.

Keep an eye on Gumtree - people flog their timeshare quite often.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

